# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  اعداد بزرگ

## hamidrezax1

hamidrezax1 حمید رضا:
یه چیزی حدود چند صد هزار رکوردم توی sql چون عدد بزرگ بوده به صورت نمادین ذخیره شده مثل753267e43 حالا دستوری داره که اعداد درست نشون بده؟؟البته وقتی اعداد به اکسل میبرم و خاصیت سلول تکست میکنم اعدادم درست میشه.من میخوام تو خود sql این کار انجام بدم.با تشکر

----------

